# Looking for a Costa del Sol rental



## paul75w (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello to everyone. 

As a new member, i don't know if i am posting this question in the correct place, but myself,wife and 2 children are currently looking for a longer term rental in the Costa del Sol, ideally from Malaga down to around Estopona. 

We are ideally looking for a Villa with it's own pool, with 3+ bedrooms. We would however consider a 2 bed at a push.

It doesn't have to be actually in any of the coastal resorts, we are more than happy to be up in the hills, 30-40 minutes drive from any if the main resorts.

Depending on the cost, we could be looking at upto 6 months or so, but would probably be a 3 month term.

It would obviously need to be furnished, and depending on how we get on, it could very easily become a regular thing, and for increasingly longer periods of time.

If anyone can help either with their own property or by way of pointing us in the direction of reputable owners or agents, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wibs said:


> I have a place Paul, see PM for details


He won't receive it until he has 5 coherent posts or more.

Paul, not knowing your position, but you might want to look at where you get work, or where the kids will be going to school, before getting the house sorted


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to visit a few times before you make any decisions. What areas, what location, what needs....... IE, near a road, near the airport, near a school, near shops, near neighbours..... So dont go for the first thing that crops up. Do you need to work, do you need internet connection?? Have you sorted out healthcare, residencia? tax??

Lots of questions, which, if you have a nose around the forum you'll find answers for - or just ask

Jo xxx


----------



## paul75w (Jun 21, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> He won't receive it until he has 5 coherent posts or more.
> 
> Paul, not knowing your position, but you might want to look at where you get work, or where the kids will be going to school, before getting the house sorted


Hello, 

Thanks for the response. 

Work is not an issue for us as i am self employed and in a position to be able to take the time off, and both children are disabled and home schooled.

We have been holidaying in various places for the last couple of years in private villas, and have recently returned from a holiday in Elviria, as we wanted to find an area we were happy and had the facilities we wanted and needed to access for exactly this reason. 

We travelled 1400 kms on this most recent holiday and definitely know the Costa del Sol is the place for us to spend an extended period of time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paul75w said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

just a heads-up - if you are staying for longer than 3 months, you'll know that you are required to register as resident - & even if you don't register you would be considered such & then you could run into problems with the home-schooling - it isn't exactly legal here in Spain & you could find yourselves before the courts

as for rentals, take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html where you'll find links to rental websites


----------



## paul75w (Jun 21, 2015)

jojo said:


> You need to visit a few times before you make any decisions. What areas, what location, what needs....... IE, near a road, near the airport, near a school, near shops, near neighbours..... So dont go for the first thing that crops up. Do you need to work, do you need internet connection?? Have you sorted out healthcare, residencia? tax??
> 
> Lots of questions, which, if you have a nose around the forum you'll find answers for - or just ask
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the advice Jo.

We have just come back from a holiday in Elviria which ended up being quite a road trip as we spent a lot of time in the car making sure we were in an area that suited us.

After searching the last couple of years on mainland Spain and also Menorca, we definitely feel the Costa del Sol is right for us!

My parents also spend quite a lot of time holidaying in Fuengerola now that they have retired, so babysitting is a distinct possibility if our holidays overlap!!

Do you need residencia etc for 3 months or so, as we thought as it is a holiday and in the EU we could just come and go?


----------



## paul75w (Jun 21, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> just a heads-up - if you are staying for longer than 3 months, you'll know that you are required to register as resident - & even if you don't register you would be considered such & then you could run into problems with the home-schooling - it isn't exactly legal here in Spain & you could find yourselves before the courts
> 
> as for rentals


No, we didn't know that, so thankyou.

In which case, certainly for the first extended period, we would be looking to cap our time there at 3 months to avoid any issues.

Then if it all works out for us and we wanted to stay longer, we can get into registering etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul75w said:


> Thanks for the advice Jo.
> 
> We have just come back from a holiday in Elviria which ended up being quite a road trip as we spent a lot of time in the car making sure we were in an area that suited us.
> 
> ...


Hhhhmm - 3 months/90 days is the maximum before you need it lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It might be an idea to look at this which gives some info on healthcare, benefits, registering with authorities etc
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain
Also the FAQ's on the Spain page here.

Can't help with the renting, sorry.


----------



## paul75w (Jun 21, 2015)

jojo said:


> Hhhhmm - 3 months/90 days is the maximum before you need it lol
> 
> Jo xxx


3 months it is then!! LOL

After our recent holiday, it is somewhere we can see ourselves spending more and more time to be honest, and will definitely start looking into all the things you and others have said, as we will also be looking at the feasibility of making the move more permanent in the future.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul75w said:


> 3 months it is then!! LOL
> 
> After our recent holiday, it is somewhere we can see ourselves spending more and more time to be honest, and will definitely start looking into all the things you and others have said, as we will also be looking at the feasibility of making the move more permanent in the future.


I think thats the way to do it. A slow and gradual start, learning and finding your way around the bureaucracy - of which there is a fair amount lol, while not burning your UK bridges and security


Hopefully we're giving you some "food for thought", as gone are the days when you could just up sticks and move there with no worries!

Jo xxx


----------

